# Tivo with utube TV



## Charles McLaughlin (Jan 13, 2021)

Does tivo work with utube tv I cannot firn the app on my tivo


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Charles McLaughlin said:


> Does tivo work with utube tv I cannot firn the app on my tivo


No. TiVo DVRs do not have the YouTube TV app, just the regular YouTube app.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Charles McLaughlin said:


> Does tivo work with utube tv I cannot firn the app on my tivo


https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/Video-on-Demand-Essentials


----------

